# AAW Meetup



## Tony (Jun 24, 2022)

5 of us met up in Chattanooga for AAW today. @Eric Rorabaugh brought some wood and went home with a lathe. Had a great time visiting with everyone!

L to R- @Eric Rorabaugh, @AgainstTheGrain, me, @Mike Hill and @woodman6415.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 24, 2022)

This is the one Symposium I really wanted to attend. Shucks. Great photo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 24, 2022)

Glad you guys were able to get together! One of these years I'm going to make it to one, either AAW or SWAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 24, 2022)

Great that this many could afford fuel... of course if you prepaid for the sessions, the options were more limited. Always good to put a face to a name. And usually fun to find other folks that like the same things.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2022)

Wished I could have been there guys, just couldn't swing it financially.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 24, 2022)

It was great to finally meet aome more of the WB family

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 24, 2022)

Some guy from VA was saying something 'bout heat or something! I think Tony and Wendell were looking for their sweaters! Wasn't hard to pick out Tony what with the woodbarter hats. A high level negotiation over some Aussie wood was interrupted, but it was definitely worth it to meet more Woodbarterites and discourse over a truck bed of Purdy wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 24, 2022)

Great that you all could get together!

@Eric Rorabaugh - Congrats on the new toy! What lathe did you get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 25, 2022)

Tonys Grizzly 1640

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Tonys Grizzly 1640


Originally Wendell's (@woodman6415 )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 25, 2022)

That's a great picture and meetup. The ratio of Texans to Yankees is just about right!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 27, 2022)

Ok, now Lil Mikey has to wonder about what side of the line he is purported to be on! It is worrisome enough that there he goes ending a sentence with a preposition again!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 27, 2022)

Those guys down there with their crazy ways of thinking, think anyone outside of Texas is a yankee. Such ridiculousness!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 27, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Those guys down there with their crazy ways of thinking, think anyone outside of Texas is a yankee. Such ridiculousness!!!


That's not true!! Just the ones north of us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 27, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Tonys Grizzly 1640



Congrats, and that should bring you years of enjoyment!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 27, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> That's not true!! Just the ones north of us!


That didn't make me feel better, and that is what worries me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> That didn't make me feel better, and that is what worries me!


Once a Texan always a Texan especially Aggies!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 28, 2022)

Now that makes me feel better - at least I know where I stand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 30, 2022)

Tony said:


> 5 of us met up in Chattanooga for AAW today. @Eric Rorabaugh brought some wood and went home with a lathe. Had a great time visiting with everyone!
> 
> L to R- @Eric Rorabaugh, @AgainstTheGrain, me, @Mike Hill and @woodman6415.
> View attachment 228395


Tony are you getting taller or is everyone else getting shorter or are you standing on a stump.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

